# Old People on this Site



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

I am 46, 47 later this Year. I work around about 70 hours a week.

There have been quite a few times since I turned 40 where i have questioned my life in terms of quality and what is important and look at the end rushing towards me.

However, after joining this Site back in Feb 2005 after ordering my van at the NEC I have been struck by posts written by older members, there are several posts that have been written in the last few days that stimulate this post from me.

The point being that many have described themselves has 3 scores Years and "some" or "10".
Clearly a little older than I, but the style and the energy in which these people write about their life with a Motorhome motivates someone like me to be positive and live for today and even at 3 scores and some there is still a life to be had.

Don't take this as some sad post from me, because I am not, its just that I think I am at that age where I think you tend to reflect.

So to all those 3 score Year and some, thank you for sharing your energy and enthusiasm

Hugh


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Hugh
Just to echo your thanks to our more senior members for their insight and encouraging posts.....
The reason you feel like you do mate is most probably because the road you see ahead is not as long as the road behind you, been there and decided at 40 to change it all. And boy did I?
Now I am so much happier than I was 10 years ago with very few regrets, well only one actually, so I think that I have made the right choices so far.
If I could offer you advice, without wishing to sound presumptuous at all, it would be to have a good honest long look at your life now and try to (constructively) think how it could be better and what you would need to do to achieve those goals. You may be pleasantly surprised and find that you do not have to change too much at all.
I do think one big problem you have is all those hours at work, I used to "live to work", now I "work to live".... Same words, different order is all. See, easy ain't it?

Good luck Hugh

Keith


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

BERTHA said:


> So to all those 3 score Year and some, thank you for sharing your energy and enthusiasm Hugh


Hugh

I'll be 72 in May and thank you for those kind words.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Hugh.... I'm tempted to write "*it ain't over 'til the fat lady sings*" ... and risk the wrath of the PC brigade...

Relax, it's only the mid life crisis and you'll live through it (with a bit of luck :wink: )

There's a peculiar joy in looking at your watch and thinking ... sheet, I'd better do that NOW 8O (sticking 2 fingers up to the guy with the egg timer and scythe saying sod off I'm too busy enjoying meself  )

70 hours a week... don't worry, you'll have a good rest on the way to the crematorium... and on the way you'll be thinking berger, I wish I'd done that....

So, check your watch and do it now 8) :wink:

Ps don't stop at mh, apply it to everything you do...live life to the full


----------



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

I will be 74 in July and can I say many thanks to, for you all "make me feel so young" As our dear friend Frank used to sing about I have been out today in the MH for a trip up the M6 just to get the feel of the van following a major service and MOT, which was in respect of the van, [perhaps I should have one on myself-no I think I will be alright)


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Thank you Keith and other,

I feel about positive change its a question how what and how especially with 2 less dependant and 2 younger very much dependent

But either way, keep the inspirations coming, because one we or another change will come.

Funny, my old man always has said, "Work to Live" sometimes easier said than done but has one gets older, truly something to "work" for

Best wishes
Hugh


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ages*

Hi

I am 33 and often knock up 50 hours overtime in a week. In the interim I am keeping up this method because, somewhere down the line at a date yet to be confirmed, lies a Swift Kontiki, waiting to become my new home.

The overtime is a killer sometimes but there is a real incentive now.

I also agree about the enthusiasm coming from the three score years and ten age group.

Many people my own age at work have laughed and ridiculed the idea of owning a van, if they knew I was planning on living in one, all being well.....

Rapide561


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

At the age of 37 I lost everything, wife, three kids, job, a beautiful home and the will to go on, like many I had worked long hours away from home to give my family a 'good lifestyle' .. now all was lost and suicide was looking very attractive .... 
Then I met Jan .. she turned my life around, although 16 years younger than me she had more wisdom and gave me the will to go on. 
The past 19 years have not been always easy but they have been the best years of my life. I am happy with a lovely wife, two beautiful kids and planning our fulltime lifestyle. 
Life really did start at 40 .. with a new attitude and different values.. 
I echo Keiths maxim.. work to live ..not live to work, follow your dreams and 'do' , don't procrastinate...


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

I cant think that i ever display much energy and enthusiasm on this forum but i do fit the bill.Trying hard to catch up to Gillian as i knock 70.

You just have to try and cut the stressful work bonds as early as possible.Probably easier if like Rapide and I you only have a dog to think about. I am lucky though, my two daughters keep an eye on me.

Try and preserve your health. If you dont feel well time and money can simply be a liability.

I can remember years ago on my daily 160mile commute looking at Motorhomes (suppose they were dormobiles etc) and thinking one day i will have one.

And i did.

Keep your pecker up.........Youve got the motorhome the rest will come.You will all get there.

Old Nick


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I think I am the black sheep of old people on here. Sixty this year and I have about as much energy as snail in rehab. All I like doing is travelling around and seeing beautiful and\or interesting things. That's it apart from eating a lot.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

All my life has been ruled by happenstance, co-incidence & enemy action. :? The number of real choices I had were limited by ignorance, finance & the whim of the Gods. :roll: 
I'd love to have known what to do, as I do now with hindsight.
The only comfort I can give you is, being a coffin dodger is great! 8) Life is about at its best now, don't send me back in time, I'd be just as stupid again. 8O 
Do it, before it does it to you. 
As far as MHing goes. Do it before you retire! :wink:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hey Bertha....Nobody gets to call me old and get away with it ...Put 'em up, put 'em up!:lol: :lol: :lol:
(TIC )



I have always enjoyed quotes and sayings and recently the ones that have caught my attention are the oldie ones...a couple of my favorites at the moment are:-

I used to dread getting older because I thought I would not be able to do alll the things I wanted to do, but now I am older I find that I don't want to do them.
(Nancy Astor)

and just for me :wink: :

I basically enjoy getting older because I get smarter. So what I have to say is more worth listening to.....In my opinion!
(Clive James)

Mike


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*As Topic*

I guess, as I will be 76 next October that I am being refered to!!

Can only say thet I agree with "work to live rather than live to work" and have to say I regret nothing and that retirement is the best job of the 3 or 4 different ones I've had. I've had...21 years of it come August!.

The best advice I had was at 16 was to send £3 a month to the bank out of my £6 10 shillings per month as a Cadet in the MN. I kept the idea of saving a little for the rest of my working life.

The rest is expressed below in my"signature"

Safe roads to all

Ken.........with Wanderwagon3


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

Just make sure your relatives leave long before you.
It's not good when you are 66 and you still have relatives alive who are 94!!! It cramps your style totally.

I know that's not PC thinking but it sure rankles me.

nobby


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

nobby said:


> Just make sure your relatives leave long before you.
> It's not good when you are 66 and you still have relatives alive who are 94!!! It cramps your style totally.
> nobby


When my Dad died, fairly recently, at the age of 92, I suddenly realised that I was not "a child" any more.......worried me for a while.

Just to add to all the others here who are enjoying their retirement....I (we) retired almost by accident but took the opportunity when it came along...having now had 4 years of it I confirm that as a time of my life it is up there with my "twenties" .....maybe less adrenaline is rushing around inside me but I have found that red wine makes a very suitable substitute.

Mike


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Its sunny and the replies to this thread have made it feel much warmer, we are not so different after all, keep them coming and if we could have this discussion every other month will keep me going until such time I have made the right changes to my life (selfish I know!)

Hugh


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hey Hugh
I think that you need to consider the change as a mental process mate. As ever in life we have two choices (well, I think so anyway), and we can choose to change everything all at once, not always a smart move especially as you have dependants, or we can figure out what is really important and slowly try to move those things to the forefront of our lives. If you have people that are dependant upon you, then they are obviously part of the process and should be included in the equation, and be part of the solution. Discuss this with your family, you will maybe get a surprise and find out that they feel the same as you do and also want things to be different.
I do not know the answers mate (none of us does) but you have to do something or nothing will change.
I believe that largely we make our own luck and that we see things in life according to our experiences and they way we think. A positive mental attitude, sometimes difficult to maintain, can really open our eyes. We need our eyes open or we bump into things until we are so familiar with the territory that we can navigate blindly. This is the comfort zone and we have all been there. Some it suits whilst others it does not, you sound like someone who is opening their eyes and realising that the comfort zone has some very significant drawbacks.
Hugh it is your life mate and you are in charge of what happens, do not believe anyone who says different. Think about your future very carefully and remember that change for changes sake is not usually right either.
I wish you luck with this venture as it the most difficult thing you will ever do, but the one which will bring the greatest rewards, because you will have taken charge and gained control over the situation.

I hope this is helpful mate and don't sound like a sermon.....

Keith


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Thank You Thank You Thank You
Since placing the deposit on our motor home ,due in two weeks I have been mentally wrestling with myself to try and justify the spend, 
this thread has answered all my questions, and I came to this conclusion

They say you cant take it with you, and there right!!! 

So i'll just drive it around for a bit before i go :lol: 

Don't You all agree !!
Geo


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Keith/Geo,

Agree, I am in no rush, next several weeks will do!

No, I have had a lot of luck since I was 23, left school with 7 CSE's which meant bugger all and start in shop work earning £19 a week and now I am earning 100 times more than this and although we still live month to month we have a nice home and good kids although spoilt to my childhood they don#t act spoilt.

But despite all this it is strange when you reach a point in life where actually money is not the only driving force, in fact the more you earn does not satisfy everything in fact it is the very basic life that Motorhoming brings if you can count wet central heating, double beds and onboard tanks has basic, but i think you know what i mean.

But is would appear that many of the retired friends on this site some 3 score and 10 have a much more pragmatic approach and although I have no wish to reach 3 score + 10 it does inspire one how young in mind this group of people are so I take a very positive message from them and other

Hugh


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

BERTHA said:


> Keith/Geo,
> 
> Agree, I am in no rush, next several weeks will do!
> 
> ...


£1900 a week and you live from month to month.. Hugh, I guess you really need to talk to someone and get your life sorted out. Lots of us in here would be in heaven with just a fraction of that. Your heart mught be in the right place but your priorities don't seem to be.

nobby


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

I too wont see sixty again, or 63 for that matter, but imagine my horror when in the early hours one morning I saw , although I was half asleep, a black draped figure complete with cowl, standing at the foot of the bed.

Turned out to be the wife wearing her new dressing gown, back from an nocturnal visit to the WC.

It was one the grandchildren bought her, so she felt obliged to wear it...the only things missing were the scythe and sand timer...Phew!

Live life to the full, you never know when that apparition will turn out to real.

Texas


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

I have been mentally wrestling with reasons to justify the big spend on a MH and this thread has given me all the reasons i could need,
and my reasoning is 

If I cant take it with me
I will drive it around for a bit before I go :lol:

With reference to the 3 score years and 10
A chap put it all into perspective when he said look at it like this,

The Lord has said man shall have3 score years and ten
my friend said if you regard each 10 years as a day in the week 7 Days=70 Years
At your age now Geo 54 it's late Friday Afternoon!!!!!!!!!!!!!
True???


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

The X 100 was to dramatise that money does not buy you enjoyment, it helps but some of the basic things in life we miss sometimes because of money itself.

Although if someone did offer me £1900 per week I would be tempted- lol

Hugh


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

But sometimes the things we miss in life are not as relevant as we think.
Many years ago my wife a I wanted a sailing boat...so we gave up TV and a car along with new clothes for the sake of it and after 2 years we were almost finished building the boat. For the next 1.5 yrs we were able to get some of those things back after a pay rise helped us along and then we launched and never looked back. The sacrifices were worth it after we had spent 7 good summers in the Med which was what we dreamed about.
It's amazing what you can get if you put your mind to it. Give up booze and **** and wine for starters and see how the money can start to roll in. (not that I am saying you indulge..just using as an example).
nobby

PS what age bracket are you in??


----------



## lecky7 (May 29, 2005)

*Being elderly*

I'm there with Wanderwagen3, I'll be 75 this year, & have just bought a motorbike again. Just waiting for it to get warmer to start riding again, my dear wife thinks I'm crackers


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Brilliant Lecky 7/Nobby.


----------



## Dave757 (May 12, 2005)

Hi lecky7, whats the bike?, would love a ducati monster but will have to make do with honda dylan on the back of the van,at least we can carry the shopping on it!


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

What's wrong with a proper bike....Royal Enfield 350 (with elect start if you must)...about £3500 new. sounds like a bike should...you know "thump thump thump". Also available in 500 size if needed

nobby


----------



## Dave757 (May 12, 2005)

But you have to mix curry powder with the petrol to make it go!


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Rising damp (me, not the bike :wink: ) means my GTR 1000 has to go... any 'born agains' interested can give me a pm... doesn't need any curry powder to make it go 8)


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

A very interesting thread this one I had previously guessed at peoples likely age but i'm now surprised to learn that Gillian is over 70 what with all that travelling, I had guessed maybe low 60's motorhoming must be giving us a new spring in our step, myself age 63 retired due to triple heart bypass 4 years ago and wifes insistance that I stop being a workaholic, moved to live permanent in Spain last year, accompany 25yr old son to motorcross race meetings all round Spain & UK all the young lads call me "mate"  which is good probably because they don't like changing tyres, don't feel like a 63yr old but feel like an adventurer when going of in our van to somewhere not visited before, love to check out this forum daily because there is always something interesting and informative to read, thinking now "hey I have lots of more years to enjoy motorhoming i'm only a youngster


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi All. I am now 71, we scrimped and saved all our lives ( at least the wife did ). Anyway I had to retire 10 years ago but fortunately my health has improved so i have been able to indulge my love of travel.
January 2005 we went on a Caribbean cruise , During the year we had 2 6week trips around Europe, we also had many weekends away, we have just come back from a 2 month visit to our family in NZ via Malaysia.
I don't know why I am telling you all this other than to say, retire as early as you and make the most of every minute while you have the health to do so.
Cheers Sid


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

SidT said:


> ..........., retire as early as you and make the most of every minute while you have the health to do so. Cheers Sid


I'll drink to that! (But only red wine, it's supposed to be good for you.  )


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Life Begins at 40*

Im only 40 ! I wanted a MH for years but told myself we could not afford it. I wish I'd have taken the plunge when the pan lids were younger (they are now 23, 17 and 15 (yes we started early)). What amazed me is, I am a very fit 40 year old. Yet sometimes I struugle with some of the MH tasks and it stumps me how these spritely 60,70 and more year olds detail there lifting and shifting routines (like fitting their own solar panels) Best is the wonderful knowledge database they share.

Keep it up !

Trev


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

I think the senior members here are a perfect advertisement for the motor home way of life, so many characters, with so many tales and adventures to pass on.

If I can do half of what some of the seniors do when I’m 3 score+10 I’ll be more than happy.

Hugh, the biggest problem as I see it for us not so senior members  , is very much what affects most of the not so senior members here  , particularly the ones with young families. 

We see and hear about the seniors trips/holidays that they can do what they want, when they want and where they like mostly, and I suppose there’s many that would like to be in that position now. 

That’s not to say I would change anything in my life, my family/children come first, but I am kinda keeping one eye on the future, when just my wife and I can just get up and go when we like.

I know I have generalised this slightly, and I’m aware that some seniors have limitations.

MHS…Rob


----------



## 95659 (Jul 6, 2005)

I am just a little in front of you Bertha - 48, also in very stressful job and full shifts to boot (thats why all of my posts are overnight!!) - buying my van was a total knee jerk reaction to the "I'll do that when I retire" philosophy, my own dear Dad died last year aged 74 and my best pal's dad died 2 months later at 66, what a wake up call - it made me realise that I might as well get on with life instead of saving and waiting. I have wanted a van forever - so I liquidated some of the Equity in my house, threw caution to the wind and went for it. I am so glad I did, yes work will still curtail my freedom, but at least now, come the Rest Days and a bit of sun I'm off with my lovely dog Echo for some adventures - even if we only potter around the south coast initially, it'll be much better than sat at home reading Motorhome Mags and waiting for what may never come!! I reckon Nike the sportsgear company got it about right "Just do it"


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Fields of Gold... congratulate yourself... it takes some folks years to work it out (life :wink: )... sadly some never do

Just luv the name 8) ...warm glow :wink:


----------



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

We're about to go Full Timing from end of June, I'm 34, my parents think I'm mad, giving up my job and renting out our house.

We're going to enjoy it while we can, who knows what's around the corner, who we might meet, what opportunities lie ahead?

Oh well, here goes!


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Events happen in life that make you sit up and reflect on where you are going. Too many times we have all said, "We will get a motorhome when we retire". Forget that. Do it now.
We were lucky our caravan was vandalised and written off just at the point when teenagers no longer wanted to come away with mam and dad. Whilst looking at replacement caravans we kept glancing at the motorhomes. Why have a caravan parked miles from your home when a motorhome can sit neatly on your drive? We decided why not pull out our investment for retirement and use it now and here we are . I am 49 and hubby is 65. We are taking delivery of our 3rd van soon and we LOVE IT.

What do we love:-
1.Freedom
2.Adventure
3. Seeing things in this country you never thought existed.
4. Waking up to the ducks and hens scurrying around your van
5. Socialising.....we have met so many new long term friends
through our mutual hobby.
6.The honeymoon relived (I don't have to explain that I hope)
7. Taking a mobile call and the family say "Your not away again
are you?"
8. Getting away from a stressful job and switching off totally.
9. Cycling, walking and exercising more than if I was stuck at home
infront of tv, computer and preparation for work.
10. RELAXING.
11. Deciding spur of the moment to pack up and go ( as we never
unpack the vans)
12. Meeting all nationalities on "aires" abroad and communicating
just by owning a motorhome.

This list could go on and on. 

To the more senior members on this forum. You are an inspiration and a mind of knowledge and I thank you for that.

My saying now is "I can't wait to retire now so that we can both full-time". 

Go for it
Chris


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

Dave757 said:


> But you have to mix curry powder with the petrol to make it go!


Dave that's my slimming secret...I sniff the exhaust and feel hunger go away.
nobby


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

chrisgog said:


> To the more senior members on this forum. You are an inspiration and a mind of knowledge and I thank you for that.
> 
> Go for it
> Chris


Yes, many of the retireds still have a "mind of knowledge" and probably a mine as well, and aren't we glad they do. The knowledge that they impart to the less knowledgeable among us is incalculable. I have recently told our offspring of our plans for the future, which may impact their future expectations, but our philosophy is simply to "prepare for the future but remember to live for today". It's good to see their philosophy as well.

So thank you, Hugh, for raising the point - I must remember to show it to my wife (when she comes home from work!!!!)


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

MHS_Rob and Fieldsofgold,

Sums up my thinking and our approach to buying our MH (FieldofGold)


Although I started this thread I must say, not because of me, but because of the rest of you this has been one of the most satisfying threads and surprisingly I feel we are all very similar when it comes to this hobby not because of the MH but the real reason behind what drove us to purchase a MH in the first place.

One thing is very clear you might get old in body but certainly not in mind.

Kind regards
Hugh


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hugh

It might have been kinder to us silver surfers if you had titled your topic:*Older people on this Site* rather than *Old people......*

I nearly didn't reply as I didn't think it was meant for me.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hello Gillian

That was my first impression too but to be fair to Hugh,it was a good thread and it is very easy when starting a thread to just stick down the first thing that comes into your head. Hugh is not the first and won't be the last to have a thread title that is a bit iffy. I am sure he did not mean it to sound the way it looks :roll: :roll:

I sometimes do not get around to reading some threads just because at first glance the title does not interest me. Recently there were threads such as:

Breadmakers...interestingly turned out to be about Coeliac recipies and solutions.

HELP NEW TO THIS.....turned out to be where to get a habitation check

Old People on this site.....*amazingly turned out to be about me and you* :lol: :lol:

I do wonder if the thread starters know that they can go back and edit the subject title....sometimes it would make things much clearer. Maybe a "prod from a mod" would help :roll:

Mike


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Your right and in fact, haven't the posts in this thread proven not only I was wrong to use such a title but in fact there are NO old people on this site just more experienced

Kind regards
Hugh


----------



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

Bertha, I already feel ten years young! moving from the "Old people" to "more experienced" Has helped but I do enjoy being part of this forum. am no longer a golden oldie at 74 I am just me! I often wonder what I am trying to prove? Just had tha van serviced a new timing belt and the driver has got new specs and M.O.T and I am ready to go for at least another year


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

BERTHA said:


> .......in fact there are NO old people on this site just more experienced.......... Hugh


I hope my comment wasn't taken seriously, Hugh.
It was meant tongue in cheek as my smilie was intended to show.

I too think it's been a good thread and if it helps anyone to see that their current labours are a means to an end and that life most definitely is meant for living into the golden years then it has achieved a great deal.


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

No, not at all, I said "Old" in the subject header tongue in cheek and I certainly did not intend for it to offend.

And of course, from all the replies from those slightly more mature than I there is clearly no OLD people on this site

MY apologies.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Go for it Jackkelly32


----------



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

Thanks Bertha
The Servicing-new timing belt and brakes also MOT was £616 The new "specs" were over £200 for two pairs (one sun glasses !!) I intend to make sure that I get my moneys worth 8)


----------



## 88901 (May 10, 2005)

Having reached three score and ten I am glad that I was given the option to retire at 60 and travel as much as possible with the motorhome, our advice is to do the things that you have dreamed about now instead of waiting. 4 days after returning from a wonderful 7 week trip to Brittany in 2003 where I walked for miles along the costal path, scrambling up and down the cliffs I had a heart attack, 2004 Angioplasty, 2005 heart bypass then three weeks ago my wife had a hip replacement. Three years of frustration but we can't wait for her to get fit enough to start travelling again. I walk 15miles per week with local health groups so feel able to continue for a few more years. don't wait, you never know what is around the corner. 
Thelma and Ray.


----------



## 88903 (May 10, 2005)

after a very active life and a very busy life i suddenly found myself with nothing to do. at 42
due to the earlier exertions and damages to my body I was suddenly overtaken by the dreaded osteo arthritis and could not carry on working.
I had nothing to do and what was worse no money to do anything.
I went from living for my work to eh!
the highlight of my day was breakfast, a walk [very slow] into town and a coffee in the library with a new book.
I was on my own too having divorced many years back. ok so there had been a few ladyfriends but My dog Jaydee, was the only permanent female.
i couldn't ride a motorbike any more as it would make the damage to my spine worse. and savings were being eaten away daily.
that was 9 years back
I am married with an adopted 13yr old to go with my others and although she is not a big expensive coachbuilt, i have a van. I can still drive and my mind is as quick as ever [I dread the thought of losing that like Mr Baldwin in the soap my mrs is watching] 
the van has cost us very little and given us loads and my wonderment as I turn a corner and see a towering mountain or a glorious beach or wake up with a stag grazing near the van.
and the people.
I never even thought of any of you lot as old [or elderley or whatever]
I am actually rather surprised to hear the ages of many of you.
but whatever, I think that our mutual interest keeps the mind lively and interested and i'm not ready to let my body stop me yet. and it is interesting to see the comments and attitudes of others
keep on trucking and see you on the road people.


----------



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

Roi
This post is the most inspirational one I have read in recent times, it really is good to see people, really doing their own thing and overcoming difficulties whilst suffering from Osteo arthritis and the limits that it must put on everyday activities. I have a young friend of 45 with the same condition and he similarly does his best to stay active, involving himself with animal rescue, horse riding (with a struggle) motorhoming and above all, helps others
Thanks Roi keep up the good work and as the saying goes "Go for it" hope to see you and your around


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

I just want to push this to the top for a few more days because I sense that anyone thinking of motorhoming, in a mid-life crisis, fed-up or just plain interested in the positive side of human life then read on.

For all those who have contributed so far, not Blair, Bush or Putin can take away the solid and positive attitude that your own lives have on others.

Thank you for being so generous in sharing your life with others here.

Hugh


----------



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

I entered the Church Ministry, thinking I had something to offer, at the age of 50 and spent 20 years as a vicar, Since retirement life has taken on a new meaning, I can now meet people on the other side of the "collar"and quickly come to the conclusion that there is more love and care in the world than people realize and there is so much more fun and we all have something to offer each other


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Jackkelly32 said:


> I quickly come to the conclusion that there is more love and care in the world than people realize and there is so much more fun and we all have something to offer each other


Accept we are more afraid these days to show this side of us, who are you? what do you want? can I trust you? everyone is a crook!

I am with you Jackkelly32 and you have read the posts from some of the others here you must admit that they perhaps fall in to your conclusion

Hugh


----------



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

[

Accept we are more afraid these days to show this side of us, who are you? what do you want? can I trust you? everyone is a crook!

Hugh[/quote]
I agree that there is a degree of mistrust around these days, I have been let down on numerous occasions, but there are times when we are surprised and inspired, the members of this forum are a shining example of sharing a common interest with healthy banter and whatever contributions come our way


----------

